# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Bekir ÇİFTER

## ceyda

*18 EKİM 1979 

Kayserili olup, ailece Kayseri'nin Emek 
mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. 16 yaşındaydı ve Kayseri Sanat Okulu'nda öğrenciydi. 
Olay günü okuldan evine dönerken Burç yakınlarında komünistlerce açılan ateş 
neticesinde ağır yaralandı. Hastaneye kaldırıldıysa da, doktorların ilgisizliği 
sebebiyle şehid oldu. Cenazesi Kayseri Asri Mezarlığı'nda toprağa verildi. 
Ailesinin tek erkek çocuğuydu.*

----------

